
Server Side Rendering React App with Deno - kazade
https://dev.p.ota.to/post/server-side-rendering-react-app-with-deno-4qf28vm8axb/
======
iamflimflam1
One of the things I do like about deno is the out of the box support for
typescript. Has anyone actually used it in production yet?

------
dphnx
It didn’t occur to me that Deno’s Typescript engine also brings with it JSX
(as .tsx). That’s pretty neat.

